# 2 Pictures of my Wife Rated PG-13  - Tring to learn to take "sexy" Pictures



## Wizzard005 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey all,

No nude or anything, just tring to learn to take sexy pictures without going overboard....


Anyways, i know on the pic its just a random shot in the bedroom, but i think she came out very well

And like a dummy, i left my lens thingy on the bed ....

1. I think this is a sexy shot, let me know what you think....







Sorry only one picture, 2 was a typo


----------



## Battou (Sep 24, 2008)

Lens hood is distracting


----------



## Wizzard005 (Sep 24, 2008)

Battou said:


> Lens hood is distracting



ya ya i know   For some reason i didnt see it till i put the pics on my computer, maybe i wasnt paying attn.......


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 24, 2008)

well... for taking "sexy" pictures you really need to work on setting... while your wife may have a "sexy" look on her face.. the picture just looks like you snapped a shot of her, because the setting (atmosphere) certainly isnt sexy...


----------



## eurytopic (Sep 24, 2008)

This is what I think they mean.. Sorry for the bad editing - it's only a 5 minute photoshop on my laptop...


----------



## Photog (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm afraid it looks a bit too forced for me. As if you told her to do a sexy pose, and she did her best but then burst out laughing as soon as you'd taken the photo.


----------



## DRATOM (Sep 24, 2008)

After reading the other posts, everything I had to say has been mentioned.  Just stick with it and take the advise.  Some times the criticism it tough to hear, but it will help.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 24, 2008)

wowa weewa! It's sexxah time!
/Borat


----------



## Wizzard005 (Sep 24, 2008)

aye i agree with you guys..  In the house there isnt really any good place to do it, next time we go someplace I will see what we can come up with... I wish i was good at photo shop, so i could do some kind of  white background and then photoshop it up so it comes out nice...


----------



## Wizzard005 (Sep 24, 2008)

is there any good websites to find poses that we can look at and try?


----------



## GeneralBenson (Sep 24, 2008)

On camera flash is very not sexy.  Hard light usually isn't either (although it can be).  Shadows and highlights  are what you need, i.e. off camera lighting.  Also, I agree with whoever said that the pose looks totally forced.


----------



## reg (Sep 24, 2008)

eurytopic said:


> This is what I think they mean.. Sorry for the bad editing - it's only a 5 minute photoshop on my laptop...



OMG NO!

Feather the selection!!! That looks terrible!


----------



## kundalini (Sep 24, 2008)

Wizzard005 said:


> Sorry only one picture, 2 was a typo


 You owe us one.  

Have a Google on posing like *this*.  It may not be the best, but some good info within.  Also look at other galleries of sexy posing to help the creative juices start flowing.


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 24, 2008)

kundalini said:


> You owe us one.



lol


----------



## eurytopic (Sep 24, 2008)

> OMG NO!
> 
> Feather the selection!!! That looks terrible!


As I said, I did this in photoshop in 5 minutes on my laptop with a touchpad before work. It wasn't meant to be a final edit, only to illustrate the point.


----------



## Jedo_03 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ermmm

I didn't notice the lens hood - until somebody mentioned it...

Jedo


----------



## Battou (Sep 25, 2008)

Wizzard005 said:


> ya ya i know   For some reason i didnt see it till i put the pics on my computer, maybe i wasnt paying attn.......



I know the feeling


----------

